# Videos > Instructional Videos >  PSK Exercise

## IA Woodsman

I will start with the videos then the write up.












This is an exercise I have wanted to do for a while. I believe that if you are going to teach important information that you need to have experience to back it up. Many people talk about survival and bushcraft skills and equipment.  But, in my mind, if you are going to be in the woods away from civilization, practicing emergency mitigation is key. Not only is it fun, but it will give you confidence in you abilities and gear. 

I chose to do this in the fall. I wanted below freezing temperatures at night and cool weather during the day.  I also wanted to show what was possible with a small PSK. On the flip side, this drill also exposes the weaknesses of the minimal kit. Another goal was to test out a shelter design I have been working on. It was mostly a success. I wanted to operate on minimal calories. It really makes you thankful for what you have.

The outing started at 0800. It was about 27 degrees and a little breezy. I walked in to my area of operation did a quick inventory, and got started. Here were my priorities.

•	Get water and stay hydrated
•	Improvise my tools
•	Collect shelter materials
•	Build a shelter
•	Collect firewood
•	Procure calories
•	Repair gear as needed

You can see the gear I used in the videos and pictures. I am going to try to elaborate on how I used it and what I improvised to meet my needs.

Here is a pic of the equipment used.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

•	Water- I used an Aqua pouch to store my water. It was purifies using iodine tablets. I drank a total of 3 liters in 26 hours. I used a strip of basswood as an improvised strap.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

•	Tools- A handle was put on my Turley PSK knife. I improvised a neck sheath out of Basswood bark. The wire saw as mounted to a Hop hornbeam branch to be used as a bow saw. A digging stick was fashioned from Eastern Red Cedar.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

•	Shelter- I gathered Cattails, and White pine duff for an insulation bed. Foxtail grass was used for heat retention. Willow and other woods were used for the frame work. The space blanket was added for moisture barrier. Leaf litter was used to cover the shelter.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

•	Fire-Burr Oak was my main firewood. The firesteel and Bull Thistle down were used to start my twig fire. The extra prep was bundled and stored for emergency use.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

•	Food-Acorns, Cattail roots and White Pine needle tea were consumed. I improvised a cooking pot out of foil, container lid, and wire. 2 fishing poles were made with Cottonwood bark bobbers. Hooks, split shot, and bait tubes were used.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I walked out of my camp at 1000 the next day. I stayed in my shelter from 2200 to 0100. Due to my cold feet I slept next to the fire the rest of the night. Building my shelter took a lot of my time. I knew it would take a long time. I am not sure how cold it got but it was well below freezing.
What really surprised me was how my training sprung back into my head. It was a lot of fun. I hope to do a 2 nighter  this spring.

----------


## BENESSE

Thank you IAW...it doesn't get better than that.
The ultimate show 'n tell.

----------


## crashdive123

Well done.  Nice report.

----------


## Rick

Nice job. You put a lot more work into your debris shelter than I do. I don't know if that's good or bad it just is. That foxtail grass would have made good insulation inside your hoodie but it looks  like you were layered pretty well. Good post.

----------


## Winter

Great post. Thanks for taking the time to post it.

Be careful with those compass/first aid pouches. They will snap open. I tied my compass to me and taped my field dressing because of how easy they pop open.

----------


## jake abraham

nice post thanks

----------


## SARKY

Nice job, I am really interested in how you made the bait tubes and where did you get the Arrow Card?

----------


## Rick

Sarky, I PM'd him about the arrow card and he gave me the URL: 

http://equinoxcoronado.com/

I didn't see it on their website so I emailed them to see if they still offer it.

----------


## Aurelius95

What is the arrow card?  Great set of videos.  Thanks for posting!

----------


## crashdive123

> Nice job, I am really interested in how you made the bait tubes and where did you get the Arrow Card?


Not sure about his bait tubes, but I've made something similar in the past.  Cut plastic drinking straw to size, melt one end, fill, melt other end - cut open at end when needed - if not all is used - melt open end again.

----------


## Rick

> What is the arrow card?


Look at the first picture (not the first vid) and look at the top of the triangle. You'll see a credit card shaped tool that has punch out arrowheads as well as a knife edge and a saw edge.

----------


## Aurelius95

> Look at the first picture (not the first vid) and look at the top of the triangle. You'll see a credit card shaped tool that has punch out arrowheads as well as a knife edge and a saw edge.


It's use then, is pre-made arrow heads?  I guess that it why it is called an arrow card.

----------


## crashdive123

> It's use then, is pre-made arrow heads?  I guess that it why it is called an arrow card.


They can be removed from the card to make field expedient (or replacement) tips for your arrows.

----------


## BornthatWay

Super video and illustration of getting through  the first night.  Maybe it will open up the eyes of some that going out in the woods takes thought and planning and the ability to improvise once you get there.  Excellent work!

----------


## SARKY

Rick, 
In the video he said that he just got it in the mail and wanted to try it out. Do you know what kind of material it is made out of? metal or a glass filled polymer?  
So next time I go to BurgerKing i'll have to snag a couple of straws.

----------


## Rick

I have no idea. I assumed it was metal since it has the cutting edge and the saw edge.

----------


## SARKY

I have several glass filled nylon knives the can be sharpened to shaving sharp.

----------


## Rick

How many glass filled saws do you have?  :Clown:

----------


## SARKY

A whole none.

----------


## IA Woodsman

Ok boys sorry for the late reply. The Arrowcards are made from mild steel. It has a small blade on one side and a saw on the other side. It has 5 arrow heads that are easily removed. I did not have time to mess with it. But I am going to do a video in the future. Also those bait tubes are just like Crash said. Drinking straws filled with bait and sealed with a lighter. I will do a video on those soon also.

----------


## finallyME

Very excellent.  I love it.  How did you like that Turley?  Next summer I am taking out my scouts to pass off their one nighter in a shelter they make for the Wilderness Survival Merit Badge.  I should probably follow your example and test out my own gear.

----------


## kyratshooter

Photos!!  Good ones too.

I have found over the years that dabris crawl in shelters are more trouble than they are worth.  they never work as advertised and the cold is going to creep in just before you fall asleep.  

I would just as soon have a nice windbreak between me and any breeze and build my fire close enough to a tree that I can lean against the tree, in the shelter of the windbreak, in front of the fire and doze until someone comes to tell me the coffee is ready.

----------


## crashdive123

> Photos!!  Good ones too.
> 
> I have found over the years that dabris crawl in shelters are more trouble than they are worth.  they never work as advertised and the cold is going to creep in just before you fall asleep.  
> 
> I would just as soon have a nice windbreak between me and any breeze and build my fire close enough to a tree that I can lean against the tree, in the shelter of the windbreak, in front of the fire and *doze until someone comes to tell me the coffee is ready.*


I would have told you 5 hours earlier, but you were sleeping so soundly.

----------


## Rick

I touched base with Erica at: 

http://equinoxcoronado.com/

Even though the arrowcard is not listed on their website they are selling them. Just email Erica at the email address on their web site. She said they are $20 plus $7.20 shipping. I also spoke with the manufacturer and he said retail sales started a few weeks ago and production runs are limited so get your order in if you are interested. 

That's a great find IA Woodsman. It's always good to find new survival tools.

----------


## crashdive123

When should we expect to see them on Safe Zone?

----------


## Rick

Production needs to ramp up before other retailers can be considered. Erica and Mike are close friends of Phil's so they have it exclusively at the moment. Nice spot to be sitting in.

----------


## DSJohnson

What does PKS mean here?

----------


## sjj

Personal Survival Kit - PSK

----------


## RangerXanatos

Good to see you back, sjj!

----------


## DSJohnson

Thank you. I really need to spend more time on that list of abbreviations.

----------

